

Ask HN: What is the best font for development in Eclipse IDE? - gopalanj

What is the best font for development in Eclipse IDE, which is visually appealing, easy for eyes when we stare at code for long time.
======
wyuenho
This depends on your OS a bit but I use Dejavu Sans Mono at 11pt on the Mac.

------
ExpiredLink
Consolas

~~~
rochoa
inconsolata is a good alternative:
<http://levien.com/type/myfonts/inconsolata.html>

~~~
gopalanj
Thank you rochoa. Inconsolata is good. Btw, to answer other comment am using
OS X 10.6

